

How to be completely biased in your hiring - kedargj
http://www.cosmopolitan.com/career/interviews/a34618/interview-insider-american-express-career-jobs/

======
sp332
I'll bite - what's the bias?

~~~
petar23
"We partner with 25 schools around the world — including New York University,
Columbia University, University of Michigan, Cornell University, London
Business School, IESE Business school in Barcelona, IIT Bombay, and IIM
Ahmedabad"

Educational institutes with brand names are given preferences.. which is kinda
biased.. (or in advertising and marketing it would be called a preference,
potato/potato etc)

